# Paint for exterior Hymer 522 1983 model



## 124210 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have just bought a Hymer 522 1983 model (coachbuild) the inside of the van in amazing but I am not happy with the horrible yellowy white on the outside..... it looks really dirty.

Can anyone suggest paint that can be used on the outside. I dont want to ruin it with any random paint!!!

I havnt a clue so suggestions please.
8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Try T-cutting it first, white paint goes yellow with age, much cheaper than a repaint.

Kev.


----------

